# Jimmy Choo for H&M



## frocher (Jun 18, 2009)

.......


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 18, 2009)

Ah shit...Can't wait!


----------



## frocher (Jun 18, 2009)

.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

Those shoes are HOT!!!!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 18, 2009)

OMFG. *dies with happiness*


----------



## 2nigurl (Jun 18, 2009)

cant wait to get my hands on it, i wonder when they will release here in Oslo. hmm.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks awesome!!

I really wish they provide enough stock for these designer collections. I live in Toronto and it's like everything is gone within 10 mins of the opening day. It makes me sad that people like me, who can't afford to take a day off work just so I can line up 5 hours ahead of the launch to get these goodies. Another thing is we only get them at select locations so that makes it even more tough. 

But yeah, looks beautiful me wants it!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 18, 2009)

i heard about this on the news (of all places lol) this morning. they didnt provide any prices, so i'm not gonna get amped til i get a price range. but how great is this anyway!


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 18, 2009)

^ I'd also have to know the price range too, but that would be awesome. I only wish that you could order stuff from their US site online. I don't have a store near me, which bites.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i heard about this on the news (of all places lol) this morning. they didnt provide any prices, so i'm not gonna get amped til i get a price range. but how great is this anyway!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily82* 

 
_^ I'd also have to know the price range too, but that would be awesome. I only wish that you could order stuff from their US site online. I don't have a store near me, which bites._

 
Jimmy Choo for H&M - Telegraph

Found this article which states the prices are between €40 and €200 for both the shoes and the handbags so that would be about $55 to $280 USD based on current exchange. 

So excited...have to make room...


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 18, 2009)

That price range doesn't sound bad at all! Yay. Affordable Jimmy Choos = Died and gone to shoe heaven.


----------



## makeba (Jun 18, 2009)

whoa!! sounds good to me!


----------



## miss sha (Jun 18, 2009)

Oooh. I'd break my ass in those heels but I'd love to buy a pair anyway just to say I have some Jimmy Choos.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 18, 2009)

*cries and pouts*

WHYYY WHYYY CAN'T THEY BUILD AN H&M WHERE I LIVE?!!? They're NEVER coming it seems...If they only had an online store all of my fashion woes would be silenced!!!

Luckily they have a Zara so I'm happy temporarily. But only if they have extremely large sales because I can't afford them otherwise.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Those shoes are HOT!!!!_

 
no shit!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2009)

yay for cheaper jimmy choos!!! i own a p[air of choos and they cost me well over £400 (but they were for my wedding which is why i splurged!)

now i can own more! they're so comfy and the shoes in the pic look hot!


----------



## bellagloss (Jun 24, 2009)

Fall is going to be awesome..I enjoy summer the most but i'm really excited for Fall,all those makeup collections and even Jimmy Choo's which are affordable...almost too good to be true


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm excited for this. Hopefully in time for cute xmas gifts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 25, 2009)

I might snag a pair of ballet flats and  a pocketbook...living in a big city pays off if it's only select stores, off the top of my head I can count about7 H&Ms near me.... wooo hoooo


----------



## celestia (Jun 26, 2009)

What perfect timing!! 
Australia is a little deprived, having no H&M... but I head north for the winter  up to Sweden (H&M and Sweden; such synonymous words!) yay! I'll be there just before it gets released. What a calling! Like hell i *wouldn't* be there.


----------



## eskae (Jun 26, 2009)

=) love love!


----------



## kelcia (Jun 26, 2009)

AAHHH!!!!
I saw this on a  blog!

how about, there are no H&M's in florida.. my life= fail..


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 28, 2009)

How many pairs of shoes are they realistically gonna have in stock?! If you're not one of the first 20 people in a store on the first day - forget it!


----------



## michthr (Jun 28, 2009)

im excited for this! i hope that it the collection comes to a h&m in the vancouver area!


----------



## animacani (Jul 3, 2009)

yaaay , im so excited!!


----------



## Spengl (Jul 13, 2009)

Can't wait.


----------



## saragerard (Jul 15, 2009)

its going to be such an amazing line!


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 21, 2009)

lol I just saw this on erez Hilton- those are the shoes I have been searching fr since November of last year!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 22, 2009)

wow!!! bet it all sells out fast


----------



## nunu (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh my god! I am so excited!


----------



## pearlinbloom (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone know the largest size they'll offer shoes in?


----------



## Civies (Aug 6, 2009)

It'll be available in Canada right ? RIGHT RIGHT RIGHT ? SOMEONE PLEASE SAY RIGHT JIMMY CHOOS ARE CALLING MY NAME


----------



## christinakate (Aug 10, 2009)

So which select ones will have em ?! How do we figure that one out.


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so exited about this Collection, they are soooo hot.

I don't know if anybody has posted this before, but I think here you can see the full Collection:
Fotostrecke: Jimmy Choo - Preview Frauenkollektion | ChuhChuh [16055]


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 11, 2009)

The blue pair are mine ...I cant wait!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_ It makes me sad that people like me, who can't afford to take a day off work just so I can line up 5 hours ahead of the launch to get these goodies. Another thing is we only get them at select locations so that makes it even more tough._

 
The launch is saturday November 14th. So you won't need to take a day off work, but everybody else will be able to go too, so it will be even tougher than usual.


----------



## Mr. Hepburn (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_The UK launch will be Nov 14th.  Instead of the £400  for a normal pair of Jimmy Choos, the H&M range will start from as little as £30 for a pair of ballet pumps, with the most expensive shoe will be at £170.  A clothing line will be designed to match shoes and bags.  *Mr. Choo plans to launch a men's collection of shoes, bags, and clothes as well.*



_

 
Now THAT is exiting!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow those shoes are gorgeous!  I have never stood in line for an H&M launch.  Is it usually pretty crazy?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Wow those shoes are gorgeous!  I have never stood in line for an H&M launch.  Is it usually pretty crazy?_

 
YES


----------

